# Memory foam mattress toppers



## 101465

Hi, 
What is the concensus of opinion on these mattress toppers, although the beds in my M/H are quite comfy a little more comfort would not go amiss, but further to that the" bed making" is not so good, we always use a sheet and Duvet and tucking the sheet in the back and the top and bottom of the bed is a right pain, so I am thinking of one of these toppers with sheets sewn up like a bag so it could be just rolled out on top, I am sure there are lots of people do this but I would just like to hear others idea's 
also how bulky are they? I thought a 1in would be thick enough and less bulky to roll up and store on the luton. What do you think People?

Thanks and regards
Tony


----------



## 97075

Hi,

We have the 2in version of these, complete with zip up sheets etc. from Raskelf. Good product, makes the bed (made up in lounge area) more comfortable but not perfect. Each rolls to approx 12in diameter roll which we always stored in the Luton without problem.

The biggest advantage... making the bed up. Just roll them out throw the duvet over relax. Great!

M.


----------



## 99203

Best thing since sliced bread !

We have a double one which has a single-bed duvet cover on , means it keeps the foam clean and is easily washed.

You can but the memory foam ones all over now...

The first one I bought from the Mailonline shop , the second one , and so much better I got from an ad in the Sunday Post.

http://cpsoffers.co.uk/

We have the 2" ones , wasn't taking a chance on buying the 1" then finding out the 2" would be better..

I would say to buy one and try , go for the 'link' one first.

Dolly


----------



## vicdicdoc

I echo the above . . double !
We bought ours from Argos - about 1" thick but it makes a world of difference, if I remember correctly it was approx £79.99 or £80 - go get one you won't be disappointed.


----------



## merpb

We bought a 3" one off ebay from "comfyworks" at 30% of the cost of Raskelf.
If you have a perminant bed go for the thickest you can afford. If not they are heavy compared to normal foam so it could be a pain but you will sleep better.
Richard


----------



## thefman

yep totally agree with above money well spent imho


----------



## RobMD

We have the 1" thick Toppers from Raskelf. It makes the bed a lot more comfortable, but far from perfect. A lot better than the duvet we used as a topper previously.
I would have liked a thicker one, but storage was an issue.


----------



## mark_2cv

Hi all
As an additional to the question if nobody minds :wink: how thick would be wise if you just had memory foam and no original mattress?

[email protected]


----------



## Invicta

Wouldn't be without mine! I too have a 1" one from Raskelf. It has a built in duvet and sheet. I have a thicker memory foam matress on my bed at home but I hardly notice the difference - something to do I understand with the density of the foam on the 1" topper. It certainly rolls up very small to go in an under bed locker.

Go get it!


----------



## teemyob

*cOMFY*

Hello there,

Comfyworks for us to from ebay. Prices have dropped to around £70 for DOUBLE NOW.

Very comfortable and takes out the bulges and dips in your cushions on make-up beds.

Best thing we ever bought for our motorhome.

Trev


----------



## 101465

Thanks for all the replies so far, just need to decide which thickness to go for and then buy one, will probably go for the 2 inch double, just one other thing though, do most of them come with a cover already fitted?

Cheers, Tony


----------



## 97993

Bargain King Size with zipped covers 2" @ £45.99 Buy Now and 2.75" @£74.99 Buy Now

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LUXURY-MEMORY...Z013QQcategoryZ131596QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

And
Here
I would go with 2.75 if not using a matress but not on bed with spaces between lats, only full flat board
Geo


----------



## aido

*post subject*

We got ours in Argos best buy ever......aido


----------



## annetony

Instead of messing around sewing sheets you could use an old duvet cover  then you could turn it over every day, like having 2 sheets Anne


----------



## mrbluesky

*memory foam*

sorry if it's old news but i searched the forums for info
we are interested in a mattress topper between 2 and 4 inches thick
the problem is that our fixed bed in our hymer is shaped
can you cut the mattress to shape or is that not possible ?
i tried a company on ebay without any luck
cheers
mrbluesky


----------



## LeoK

*Memory Foam*

We bought two 'Duvalay' from Raskelf at the Newark show. We have tried them on top of the bed at home, and now have to justify replacing the double mattress - because the Duvalay are for the MH are they not.

Raskelf had a sample 'cut to shape' mattress on display, and will create the shape as you needed it.

>> Link to Raskelf web <<


----------



## DABurleigh

How do 2 Duvalay work out on a single double bed, or have I wrongly read your post?

Dave


----------



## maddie

Hi we have 2ins toppers and they are great,after researching I found out that if you go above 3 ins you will sink into the bed (and not get out)HAHAHA-most mattresses are made from max 3 ins memory foam with normal 5 ins foam as backing,hope this clears things up a little.I also had bags made to keep them in for storage and they squash ito these and then you can squash them again into a small cupboard
terry


----------



## johng1974

I luckily brought an unused! 2nd hand Ikea memory matress, about 5" normal foam and 1-2 " memory

lovely to sleep on, was so big would not fit in the overcab, so very easily sliced off about 12" from one edge, (with a saw, matress rolled up like a swiss roll) and have/will use the spare to make other cushions that are needed.. It is a perfect size now for the rear bed, i.e. interchangable.

cost - £30 although think it was £150 when new.

Only slight issue is that i cannot easily 'slide back' the overcab floor, as the matress is too Heavy Duty, I can maybe regain about 10 inches of headroom, but not the 20" or so that should be available. If i put this matress in back bed and used the old foam one up top I would get around this

hope it helps
John


----------



## frenchfancy

I have been looking at the mattress toppers. Just one query (or i am i thick) where do you store it if you havern't got a fixed bed or a luton, are they bulky, or do thay roll up quite small?


----------



## johng1974

See Maddie's response re covers that enable mattresses to be put in small cupboards?

The 1 to 2" toppers will fold up very small, however a ?7 inch (2 inch topper and 5 inch normal) wont 

John


----------



## 97993

At the Newark show where we bought our new 2" double last week Raskelf had on display a matteres topper with the corner missing like some Hymer and other fixed beds and a cover to suit, they will be at the Peterborough show for sure, they will tell you whats available.
Geo
Edit we pre ordered and paid for ours by phone, ready for collection at the show, to make sure they had what we wanted, they do sell out fast!!!


----------



## Walmer

We are a bit on the chunky side - usually use king size sleeping bags. Would the duvalay give us enough room?

Walmer


----------



## 88741

Good thing about the Duvalay IMO is that is not as restrictive as a normal sleeping bag as one side is open, although the shape of it does prevent drafts attacking you. The foam base is not that wide tho, perhaps the best thing would be to try one at a show, you may find it a bit narrow


----------



## 94639

Spoke to Raskelf yesterday regarding size and price, was told that the 1" matress topper rolls up to about 10" - 11" diameter and that the 2" matress rolls up to 15" diameter.


----------



## maddie

Hi our 2ins is about the size of a pillow case,when rolled then 2 (1 each)squash into a cupboard 12ins deep and 12ins wide by 26ins long no probs
terry


----------



## 101223

Hi Tony

I would have thought by now you have made your mind up what you are going to buy from the many replies but I thought I would give you my views just in case you haven't.

I suffer a lot with back problems and when Geo and I had the Kontiki I found getting up every morning really difficult due to the pain so we bought the single 2" memory foam topper from Raskelf at Peterborough last year. The difference it made was unbelievable in as much as I used to bring it back in the house at the end of the weekends away and put it on my side of our bed. It was then more of point of not wanting to get up in the morning because I was too comfortable. 

Then we sold the Kontiki and bought the RV so we purchased a 1" double topper from (I think) the link that Geo has put on this thread. In all honesty I did not find this so comfortable and again suffered from slight back ache again so we invested in another 2" memory foam topper from Raskelf albeit a double this time (I say invested because the price difference is quite immence)

Geo says he can't tell the difference but I definitely can.

At the Newark show I saw the ones purchased by Leo which has the sewn in sheets etc and they looked very impressive. I think that if we were to go back to a European van again I may be tempted to go this way as making up the bed every night is quite tedius.

As for the cost well I am a great believer in that you only get what you pay for. We paid £210 for our 2" double topper (with cover) from Raskelf but it was worth every penny. Last year we paid £125 for the single (with cover) and I sleep on it every night and it is still like new.

The choice is yours. Hope this helps a bit.

Pam


----------



## ambegayo

*mattress toppers*

I bought 1" for 49.99 double size, as fixed bed across back is 49" wide just cut off about 2" and then put duvet on top then single sheet which tucks down nicely alround cept for the bit where you climb out, at only 32" high our bed has plenty of headroom and easy to get out in the night. I think Reskelf sell the name - pricey, but then mine wasn't covered Where can one buy those stretchy sheets like we used to but on babies matress? Yes and it has made a whole lot of difference.


----------



## 101465

*Re: memory foam*



mrbluesky said:


> sorry if it's old news but i searched the forums for info
> we are interested in a mattress topper between 2 and 4 inches thick
> the problem is that our fixed bed in our hymer is shaped
> can you cut the mattress to shape or is that not possible ?
> i tried a company on ebay without any luck
> cheers
> mrbluesky


Yes mrbluesky you could cut the topper to match your fixed bed, however if you buy one with its own cover you would obviously have to reshape that too, in the past when I have cut foam I have used one of those electric carving knives, used with care you can get quite a good neat cut.
I bought my topper from an ebay shop called, The Mattress and Furnishing Store, they do all sizes and I found this shop very reasonable on price. Incidental the one I bought was 4cms thick and is very comfortable indeed, and unless you are "replacing" your own mattress I don't think you would need to go to 4ins thick. (You would never want to get out of it).
Hope this is of help.
Tony


----------



## 101465

Have a look at this item number on ebay 230109883555 sorry I don't know how to post a link to items, (a bit fick me) this is where I got mine from, and this one at King size and 7cms thick is i think a bargain.
Tony


----------



## Invicta

I have a 3 ft x 2inch memory foam mattress on my bed indoors that cost around £80 from Dunhelm. I then bought a 2ft 6inch x 1 inch Raskelf for the R/V. I paid around £90 for this I think from Brownhills last year. 

There is a difference between the two as the 2" one is on a spring interior mattress indoors while the 1" is on the bed in the R/V made up from the dining area. This one goes with me everywhere when visiting and not staying in the R/V as it obviously rolls up smaller than the 2" one. The one redeeming factor is that I have always slept much better in the R/V than in bed indoors (except for the car park at Disneyland Paris!) 

I have purchased stretch sheets from a shop at the Outlet Centre at Ashford in Kent. Haven't seen them anywhere else though Dunhelms do sell the waterproofed backed Terry toweling undersheets. 

Packed the bedding in the R/V today ready for heading off on Thursday for 6 nights to the Southampton / Portsmouth area. (Family want to go to see the aquarium at Porstmouth) We haven't booked anywhere but are hoping to find ourselves joining the CCC Rally at Hamble.


----------



## LeoK

*2 Duvalay on a single double bed ?*



DABurleigh said:


> How do 2 Duvalay work out on a single double bed, or have I wrongly read your post?
> 
> Dave


Maybe I was a tad cryptic...

We bought them (for the MH) on the Sunday - so did not try them at the show.

Impatience being as it is, we opened the bags to put one on each side of our (big) double bed. One duvalay gets turned inside-out so that the openings are to the sides of the bed.

Perhaps I should also explain that in the MH we sometimes choose to make the double and sometimes to use the side singles. The later especially when the weather is cold and the evening 'hospitality' to MHFs high standards. The duvalay are especially suited to the later.

This was our first experience of memory foam, but will not be the last. The duvalays have been re-rolled to stow in the luton. The nice lady from Smart Outdoors is making some storage bags for us to collect at Peterborough.

I think that Geo gave good advice recommending that you 'phone to pre-order the size of memory foam for collection at the next show.


----------



## teemyob

*Toppers*

Magic

Superb

Netto did have some 2" for £40 - which we bought 2 of though the best we have is a 3" from ebay Manchester Seller. Just had a look but cannot find him.

Good Luck

Trev


----------



## jaks

*matress toppers*

Hi folks had a look last night on this topic and the co pilot went out today and found one in a shop up here in Edinburgh made by Sleepeze large size 2" thick £70 incuding zipped on cover will let you know if it lives up to its name after this week-end :lol:


----------



## boswells

We have had a 2" foam mattress overlay for the last three years and find it marvellous apart from making us rather sweaty in the night. Has anyone else found this and if so what do you do to get rid of the problem? Many thanks Boswells.


----------



## DeeGee7

boppintone said:


> Hi,
> What is the concensus of opinion on these mattress toppers, although the beds in my M/H are quite comfy a little more comfort would not go amiss, but further to that the" bed making" is not so good, we always use a sheet and Duvet and tucking the sheet in the back and the top and bottom of the bed is a right pain, so I am thinking of one of these toppers with sheets sewn up like a bag so it could be just rolled out on top, I am sure there are lots of people do this but I would just like to hear others idea's
> also how bulky are they? I thought a 1in would be thick enough and less bulky to roll up and store on the luton. What do you think People?
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Tony


We use A Raskelf Duvalet from this site: http://www.raskelf.com/duvalay.htm
My wife feels the cold far more than I do but we both use the summer weight version and neither of us feel the cold. We used these in the recent cold spell and although the van was cold in the morning it was nice and cosy in these. They roll up fairly small to about 15" in diameter and about 30" long. We store them in the luton during the day.


----------



## RUDELLA

THEY ARE PRETTY GOOD


----------



## b2tus

Bought a 4'6" x 2" thick foam memory mattress for £41 on fleabay from The Foam Shop.

List is on their auction site now...... Link is

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/FOAM-CUT-TO-SIZE__W0QQ_armrsZ1

They say their foam is UK manufactured to latest full safety standards (not imported). Like others, we cover it with a single duvet cover and keep it in the over cab locker. We do not have a full Luton overhead but it still goes in with no problems. Makes a very comfy and easy to make up bed.


----------



## cheokee

*Memory foam*

Got ours from Raskelf........brilliant!!


----------



## kezbea

Notice that no one mentioned about buying the sleeping bag sheet to cover them with, these are already stitched up the side and you can get
double and single.
Dave


----------



## lalala

How easy is it to take off / put on the Raskelf Duvulay covers? How do you manage with washing and drying them while on the move. We have a campervan so no room for carrying wet washing or indeed for carrying an extra set of covers.
Lala


----------

